

Show HN: Glacier – Replacement Icons for OS X Yosemite - cjmlgrto
http://glaciericons.com

======
mark_integerdsv
I have always been a fan of skinning, even since the days of Litestep and
other PC OS skinning systems.

These are nice.

------
fredkelly
Really nice work - thank you!

------
chubs
How would you apply these icons?

~~~
sebj
I'd recommend using LiteIcon
([http://www.freemacsoft.net/liteicon/](http://www.freemacsoft.net/liteicon/)),
rather than copy-pasting into the Get Info dialog of an application in Finder.

